# hab ein Problem mit sin/cos



## vaporizer (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo
irgendwas stimmt hier bei meiner sinus rechnung nicht
(Math.sin(1)*100) <<< hier sollte 1.745 rauskommen
mein Programm rechnet aber 84.147 aus
Weiß jemand warum?

habe das Paradoxum etwas vereinfacht
return Math.sin(1);
das richtige ergebnis wäre 0.017
mein Computer sagt aber 0.841
das ist echt zum verzweifeln


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (16. Juni 2004)

> public static double sin(double a)
> ...
> Parameters:
> a - an angle, in radians.



Du musst deinen Wert in Grad erst in Rad umwandeln.

```
Math.sin(Math.toRadians(90))
```

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## vaporizer (16. Juni 2004)

vielen vielen Dank
es funktioniert


----------

